# Misc stuff I promiced :)



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0307 1790 0001 7110 9147

0307 1790 0001 7110 9130

0307 1790 0001 7110 9123


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Hhold on while I grab my popcorn, I must have a bag that will last for a few days!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad to see you back blowing up mailboxes!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Great. Just we need. Another mad man on the loose, once again! Everybody stay indoors and don't check your mailbox!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like Dave is on the loose once again!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

This is gonna be great


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Can't wait to see these...


----------



## curtis (Jan 23, 2011)

Habanolover said:


> Looks like Dave is on the loose once again!


That attachment is friggen classic.......


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

will the madness ever end? the bombs continue day after day, night after night from all directions. insane I tell ya simply insane.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice! op2:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

March Bombness continues, take cover!


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

This is gonna be good...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Really nothing special, one bomb for a friend of a puff member he did promise pic though, and two gifts to people I offered stuff or maybe forced it on them  I guess they are bombs though LOL


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Verily the sky was blackened by clouds of deadly missiles, each raining devastation upon unsuspecting mortals and innocent mailboxes. Great was the cigarnage so wrought upon the earth in those days. In vain did they hide themselves in their stone shelters, and bury themselves fearfully deep in the earth, for the cunning of their adversaries found them out again and yet again. And the world was filled with the cries of these miserable victims, and the smoke of ruination (and many other marcas too numerous to mention) rose fragrantly above shattered neighborhoods. It was the sweet, savory offering of peace in the evening of the day of destruction. But it was truly no more than a false peace, barely a respite, for the next day dawned as black with flying doom as the one before it. And the Puffers saw it and were unsure whether to be glad or afraid, and so they all simply lit their cigars and sat upon the watchtowers to see what demolition the new day would bring.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

there should be a law about blowing up other people's belongings. lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dave enjoys blowing up mailboxes, he is a quiet bomber, strikes slowly but hard!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Awesome stuff Dave, hope you had fun with it! For once, these might be packages where you can actually follow the DC#'s! lol.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> there should be a law about blowing up other people's belongings. lol


There is - you're required to post a thread here when you do it!! :biggrin:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Awesome stuff Dave, hope you had fun with it! For once, these might be packages where you can actually follow the DC#'s! lol.


So true Brother, Wilson with Ron as my best friend on the board I have learned from the best, still am in training actually LOL eace:Bombs are us will be back after a few words from our sponsor.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Dave never cieses to amaze me. Where is the damn spell check on this thing?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Hittem hard Dave! Look forward to the pics from the victims.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

How Fun is that?!!!! :biggrin:

Thanks for launching the barrage Dave! :thumb: 
It's a riot watching all us Puffsters diving for cover!:rofl:



Tritones said:


> Verily the sky was blackened by clouds of deadly missiles, each raining devastation upon unsuspecting mortals and innocent mailboxes. Great was the cigarnage so wrought upon the earth in those days. In vain did they hide themselves in their stone shelters, and bury themselves fearfully deep in the earth, for the cunning of their adversaries found them out again and yet again. And the world was filled with the cries of these miserable victims, and the smoke of ruination (and many other marcas too numerous to mention) rose fragrantly above shattered neighborhoods. It was the sweet, savory offering of peace in the evening of the day of destruction. But it was truly no more than a false peace, barely a respite, for the next day dawned as black with flying doom as the one before it. And the Puffers saw it and were unsure whether to be glad or afraid, and so they all simply lit their cigars and sat upon the watchtowers to see what demolition the new day would bring.


BaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha!!! :lol:ound:

What a great short story!

I especially dig the new word; _cigarnage!_
That is freakin Classic and paints such a lovely scene for us!:clap2:
Let's R.G. bomb the Scribe for his fine effort!

Speaking of Short Stories.... :spy:

:rockon:

.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Uh oh, there is one package showing close to me and the wife says I have something waiting at home...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> I especially dig the new word; _cigarnage!_
> 
> Let's R.G. bomb the Scribe for his fine effort!
> 
> ...


I'm working on a post of a cigar vocabulary including such words as _cigarnage, cigarsenal_, and many others.

Thank you for calling in an airstrike on my RG ... I think ...

Short Stories? What is this Short Stories of which you speak?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BOOM BOOOM!

Be jealous folks, very jealous!










Thank you again Dave, we will certainly put them to good use!

You are a great BOTL, I appreciate it!

No need to clean your glasses, yes that is Little House on the Prairie Seasons 1-7!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I remember that set from the shelves in a picture of a troop bomb sent to Dave once upon a time.


----------

